
Ask HN: any native deep learning solutions for iOS and Android? - mmusa
We would prefer not to use cloud APIs. We want the deep learning solution to do machine recognition and analysis in sub 100ms - do you know of any libraries or products that provide this?
======
mindcrime
I haven't used it, but I understand there are iOS and Android ports of Torch.

[https://github.com/clementfarabet/torch-
ios](https://github.com/clementfarabet/torch-ios)

~~~
mmusa
Thanks - I will look into it. If it supports offline then it would work well
for us.

